# Pool sand question?



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

I did some research before regarding pool sand as a substrate. I found alot of good comments saying it works great. So I bought it, I also purchased First Layer Pure Laterite. I put a thin layer of pool sand in and then added the Laterite, and added the rest of the pool sand. I had a base of 3", added the plants (all low light). For the next month the plants seemed to die off, even my Anacharis, which is very hardy as you all know. The Anacharis grew very well in the tank when I had gravel, I used the same light too.
So what could I have done wrong? I still have the pool sand in a rubbermaid tote, I was hoping to redo my 29gallon as a planted tank soon, but don't want to spend the money on plants just to have them die because of the substrate.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Well other details are essential to this question.... Such as lighting(type, wattage, photo period), fertilizer(type, dosage, frequency), co2(diy, pressurized), water temp(some plants do not fair well at particular temps). 

There is a lot more to what kills plants than substrate and I expect that to be your problem.


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

I did not change the lighting I was using, I have a DIY light set up, 2 shop lights w/ 2 40w 6500k bulbs in each. I run the lights for 8hours a day. I only had low light low tech so no co2. The water temp was constant at 74 degrees. I did add Flurish once a week, just like I was doing when I had gravel in the tank.
The plants all did well when I was using gravel, but it didn't look natural which is why I switched.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

I would not consider 160 watts(even t12) over a 29g tank low tech. I am guessing your plant suffered from limiting nutrients(NPK, Micros and CO2). 

You did not describe what happened to your plants though.


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

The set up I was reffering to was over my 55gallon tank. I am planning on setting up a new 29gallon. The Anacharis stopped growing and turned brownish instead of the bright green it was. The Anubis leafs all did the same as if they were wilting. 
Should the pool sand work? I was wondering if it wasn't allowing the nutrients to get to the roots.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Anacharisis not a root feeder, it needs water column fertilization. Anubias should not be burried in the substrate, but attached to wood or rock.


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, thank you. I don't bury the stock of the anubis. 

So Pool sand should be fine as a substrate if I add any root feeders? Or what do I have to do to make it work?


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Sure, PFS will work. BUt you have to take into account the big picture. The substrate is only part of the equation. Lights, fertilizer, co2 all matter.


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

I do understand what you are saying. 
If I was to set up the 29 gallon tank, as a low to medium lighting and use the pool sand as a substrate, what is the best fertilizer to add? 
Are these bulbs any good http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9870&pcatid=9870 ?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would dose according to the EI method, using the lower dosing rate for your tank if you have low light and slower growing plants. 

You can also add fertilizer tablets to the substrate.


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, but what is EI method?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Check out this sticky on EI dosing:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

It is a method of adding fertilizers.

I expect your problem to be that when you were using gravel before you had a lot of "junk" in there that had accumulated and was feeding the plants from the roots or leaching some nutrients into the water. When you changed the substrate you got rid of all this good stuff so your plants did not have any nutrients. For a new (non-nutritive) substrate you will need to add some fertilizer to the water column or add some root tabs. Many people have used this type of sand successfully so I doubt the substrate itself was the root (pun intended--haha!) cause.

Good luck!


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

rjfurbank said:


> Check out this sticky on EI dosing:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I will read the sticky when I get home, and have some more time.
I noticed the pool sand is much more compact than the gravel, will the nutrients get through to the roots, as in the gravel?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not sure about that. I've never used this type of sand before (my experience is limited to Eco-complete and Flourite). 

I do have Flourite black sand which is similar I guess and have been able to grow strong root feeding plants such as crypts in it. I'd suggest getting some ferts in the water column and seeing if things turn around.


----------



## j-pond (Feb 8, 2010)

rjfurbank said:


> I'm not sure about that. I've never used this type of sand before (my experience is limited to Eco-complete and Flourite).
> 
> I do have Flourite black sand which is similar I guess and have been able to grow strong root feeding plants such as crypts in it. I'd suggest getting some ferts in the water column and seeing if things turn around.


I guess I don't have a clue, really about plants....what do you mean by getting ferts into the water column?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Adding fertilizers to the water instead of the substrate. . . This is what the EI dosing regimen accomplishes. Try to follow the recommendations in the EI sticky and see if your results improve. There are lots of places to get dry ferts online or you can use the Seachem line for a little more $$. Good luck.


----------

